# 1 of my P's has a cloudy eye



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i just saw 1 of my rbps has cloudy eyes. not 1 but both of them. i pay close attention to my fish on a daily basis. its eye was NOT like this yesterday at this time. my water paras.

PH- 6.0 or below
Ammonia- 4.0
Nitrite- 0ppm
Nitrate-10ppm

i am trying to get the PH up and the ammonia down. i just got a master test kit on mon. i did a water change on the 20th. was gonna do 1 B4 i saw this problem but i am gonna wait and see what everybody thinks. i took two pics 1 is no zoom the other is the same pic just croped closer.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ammonia is doing it pretty much for sure at 4.0 PPM. I would be doing 20-30% water changes everday until everything settles out and you have no nitrites or ammonia. Dose them with salt with each change! You still have to get through the nitrite spike that is coming. As soon as that happens you really need to be careful cause it can cause brown blood disease.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm assuming the tank was never cycled. Do as Cobra says. Also add conditioner for each water change such as AquaSafe to detoxify any ammonia. The salt will help through the nitrite portion. You want to be caqreful if you try raising the pH because ammonia becomes more toxic at a higher pH. As long as your pH is above 6 and is stable I would not worry about it. If you need to raise it a bit a tablespoon of A&H baking Soda for every 50 gallons of water will raise it about 0.2 on the pH scale.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I'm assuming the tank was never cycled. Do as Cobra says. Also add conditioner for each water change such as AquaSafe to detoxify any ammonia. The salt will help through the nitrite portion. You want to be caqreful if you try raising the pH because ammonia becomes more toxic at a higher pH. As long as your pH is above 6 and is stable I would not worry about it. If you need to raise it a bit a tablespoon of A&H baking Soda for every 50 gallons of water will raise it about 0.2 on the pH scale.


what kinda salt just regular table salt or aqurium salt???


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Aquarium salt is better.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

API Aquarium salt is what I use in these situations.


----------

